# What Vinyl should I use?



## wonkylogoltd (Apr 18, 2012)

Hello, I have been using Mdp hotflex Ultra and Magictouch 123 flex. Has anyone been using anything different that they would recommend instead of the 2 mentioned, as I have been having problems with both?
It must be hot peel and below or around £5 a meter. I am in the UK thanks.


----------



## supreme printing (Aug 1, 2014)

i use ecofilm from imprintables. used it for years with no issues and it is hot peel. not sure of your conversion rate but you can check on their site.


----------

